

US Court: You Can Infringe a Patent Even If You Didn't Do All the Steps Yourself - pwg
http://www.cafc.uscourts.gov/images/stories/opinions-orders/09-1372-1380-1416-141710-1291.pdf

======
cperciva
A more accurate title would be "You can infringe a patent even if you didn't
do all the steps _yourself_ ". This ruling is simply making the common-sense
observation that you can't get around a patent by doing some steps with your
right hand and other steps with your left hand and then pointing out that
neither hand infringed the patent by carrying out all the specified steps.

(As everybody here already knows: I am not a lawyer and this is not legal
advice.)

------
law
Flagged for a misleading title. Page 10 explicitly states:

``To be clear, we hold that all the steps of a claimed method must be
performed in order to find induced infringement, but that it is not necessary
to prove that all the steps were committed by a single entity''

Previously, you either had to perform all of the steps of a claimed method
_or_ induce another to perform of all of the steps of a claimed method. There
was no remedy available when you perform some of the steps and induce another
party to perform the remaining steps.

------
makmanalp
I wonder what this means for design-style patents like the Apple ones. Is one
similar feature now cause for suing?

------
viraptor
It's a 103 page-long legal document - could we have some TL;DR with it, or the
important part summarised?

